#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook script to forward emails based on senders' address

## Project_paw

Hello,

I desperately need help for this. My office inbox receives 100-200 emails daily which we have to disseminate to different groups of people in the firm. I was hoping to semi-automate this process by forwarding each incoming email based on the senders' address to the corresponding group of recipients. For example, if the senders' address contains "@oaktree.com", then this email should be forwarded to a group of people handling the Oaktree account.

Typically, if we only had a few accounts, I can upload each account one by one. However, we have 1000+ accounts to be forwarded and I cannot possibly upload them account by account. Each senders' address is also accompanied by a group of recipients and these are all recorded in an excel sheet.

Is there anyway for the script to search the senders' address in the incoming email, and then forward it to the relevant account handlers stated in the excel sheet?

Thanks so much so much in advance.

Best regards,
Project_paw

----------


## grimes0332

That's exactly what 'Rules' in Outlook are for... 'Home' tab/'Move' Group/'Rules' button.

----------


## grimes0332

Mouse bounce (Again)

----------


## Project_paw

------------------------------

----------


## Project_paw

Hi grimes0332, I can use the rules, but that will mean i need to manually create 1000+ rules because I have 1000+ accounts. Is there anyway to for outlook to base the condition on the list of senders stated in an excel sheet and then forward the emails to the corresponding account handlers?

Thanks,
Project_paw

----------


## grimes0332

Sorry, I misunderstood. That might be a little more complicated. 

It can be done in Excel but you need to think how it's approached. For example, you can move messages individually when they arrive but that will only work while the workbook is open. The other approach would be to scan the InBox occasionally.

----------

